# Some Random Macro Shots



## 07Vios (Feb 25, 2013)

Got bored, and still no flowers or bugs out yet.


Second try at water drops (only posting a couple of pics), added more lighting, and yet it still wasn't enough.






Just an LED (this was at ISO 100, so I'm not sure why there's noise)



My laptop screen (of the white portion of the page on the forums here)


Cropped of the pic above




All pics were manually focus, and linked from my facebook (so it's been degraded in terms of IQ).


----------



## emdiemci (Feb 25, 2013)

Cool not bad


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 25, 2013)

There's visible noise in the shadows or underexposed areas even at ISO100. Full frame cameras with lower pixel density often handle noise better at low ISOs and especially at high ones.


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 25, 2013)

emdiemci said:


> Cool not bad



haha, thanks. Just waiting for something to shoot around here.


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 25, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> There's visible noise in the shadows or underexposed areas even at ISO100. Full frame cameras with lower pixel density often handle noise better at low ISOs and especially at high ones.



Is that always the case (that much noise at ISO100-200)? I've never noticed it before until shooting macro pictures. I noticed the same noise on someone's macro picture of a flower, but he was using ISO800 on a 5D3 (he was disappointed that there was that much noise, although the 5D3 is still my ideal camera that I want as of right now).


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 25, 2013)

07Vios said:


> Is that always the case (that much noise at ISO100-200)? I've never noticed it before until shooting macro pictures. I noticed the same noise on someone's macro picture of a flower, but he was using ISO800 on a 5D3 (he was disappointed that there was that much noise, although the 5D3 is still my ideal camera that I want as of right now).



It is always the case. Noise is much more prevalent and noticeable in darker areas of the image. Without seeing the photo from the 5D3, it's impossible to say. Probably user error.


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 25, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> 07Vios said:
> 
> 
> > Is that always the case (that much noise at ISO100-200)? I've never noticed it before until shooting macro pictures. I noticed the same noise on someone's macro picture of a flower, but he was using ISO800 on a 5D3 (he was disappointed that there was that much noise, although the 5D3 is still my ideal camera that I want as of right now).
> ...



It was handheld, iirc, so maybe you're right. But still, I remember reading that the 5D3 has a high acceptable ISO. Looks like I'll be trying to limit darker areas when ever possible until I can afford a 5D3. haha.


----------



## 07Vios (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's another shot:




And again, withe the noise. This was ISO 100 again (I think I used center weight metering, and still clipped the highlights pretty bad, should have just used full manual).


----------



## 07Vios (Mar 1, 2013)

Using my HTC One X with a DIY "macro lens." First one is of a key, and the second one is a dime. No editing, straight from the phone.


----------



## 07Vios (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## TimLindstedt (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice shots!  I really like the water pics in your first post!


----------

